

Podio Launches - PStamatiou
https://podio.com/

======
arkitaip
Home page copy needs serious rework; it's impossible for a first time visitor
to figure out what they do or what the product does. Is it a project
management tool? CRM?

------
prawn
Random "hello" on this page:

<https://company.podio.com/product-two>

Great site design at least. Not sure if the product is sold that clearly
though - can't immediately tell what it is. Like Basecamp?

